# [SOLVED]- kernel 3.7.10 - Error: circular dependencies:

## dafqq

Witam,

Zainstalowalem nowy kernel, nie wazne co chce emergowac od razu zaleznosci, nie moge sobie poradzic w zaden sposob ktos ma jakis pomysl?

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge net-misc/dhcpcd
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

To co znalazlem na necie to wylaczenie flag, niestety nie pomagaLast edited by dafqq on Thu Apr 25, 2013 5:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Bialy

```
It might be possible to break this cycle 

 by applying the following change: 

 - dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1 (Change USE: -berkdb)
```

Na pewno nie pomaga?

W Twoim poście flagę masz aktywną.

----------

## dafqq

No dziwne, ale sam zobacz

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_
> 
> KiB Mem:     3365444 total,   3238584 free
> 
> KiB Swap:    2000088 total,   2000088 free
> ...

 

A w pliku  *Quote:*   

> /etc/portage/make.conf

 

 *Quote:*   

>  These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

----------

## Bialy

 *dafqq wrote:*   

> No dziwne, ale sam zobacz
> 
> ```
> USE="berkdb [...]"
> 
> ...

 Co dziwne?

----------

## gexcite

W make.conf flagi nadpisujesz te, które są w profilu włączone. To że nie ma ich w make.conf, nie znaczy że nie są włączone, bo są włączone w profilu. Wyłącz ją jawnie i powinno pójść.

----------

## dafqq

Nie jestem expertem jesli chodzi o gentoo, i troche Cie nie zrozumialem... Caly czas sadzilem ze za flagi odpowiada tylko make.conf ;/

Nie jestem pewien czy "jawne wyłączenie" to edycja pliku package.use i wylaczenie flagi dla danego pakietu?

----------

## gexcite

W package.use możesz ustawiać dla poszczególnych pakietów, w make.conf globalnie.

Musisz pamiętać, że są profile (eselect profile list), które ustawiają zestaw flag domyślnych, które to możesz modyfikować globalnie w make.conf lub w package.use dla poszczegolnych pakietów. To tak w skrócie i po chłopsku.

----------

## dafqq

Dzieki za wyjasnienie;) Ogołem dzięki usunięciu flag udało mi sie odpalić emerge, mimo tego że to co chciałem udało mi sie zainstlowac otrzymałem nastepujacy komunikat przy każdym z pakietów jako przykład podaje ten:

```
This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/share/doc/python-updater-0.10/AUTHORS.bz2

 *    /usr/share/man/man1/python-updater.1.bz2

 *    /usr/sbin/python-updater

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'app-admin/python-updater-0.10' merged despite file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.
```

----------

## dafqq

Problem wyjasniony, przy kilku partycjach w moim przypadku sda1...sda7 jest niezbedne zamontowanie wszystkich partycji przed instalacja stage3.

Pozdrawiam

----------

